# LED lighting longevity



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, I've used LED in summer in Israel, it's desert hot in here, no melting, no overheating.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

The biggest part is making sure that the heat sink is able to breathe. I got a couple of dust covers for mine so that the headlights were still sealed off and the heat sink was outside the lamp assembly. I haven't had an ounce of trouble. The only issue that I came across once was in regards to my dust covers and a rapid decrease in temperature during a rain storm...then the interior of the assembly fogged up. It cleared up after everything equalized again. I'm going to see about sealing the bottom of my dust covers a little bit better to prevent that in the future.


----------

